# Looking for good sedan trunk spoiler



## NuggetYellowG60 (May 13, 2009)

Be it replica RS6, or a stylish DTM one, I'm looking for a trunk spoiler for my sedan. Any suggestions? New preferably. Not looking to spend too much, maybe 60-100$, but i don't think that's gonna cut it. It doesn't have to be painted, as i would prefer to have it matched to the trunk. ECSTuning has lip spoilers for ~30$, but they're a bit small for my taste. I have a black on black '03 on 19" CH's, so I would prefer a thicker spoiler than just a lip.. Thanks!

Small ECS spoiler V


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

I had the Ecstuning one. It sucks. I bought a carbon fiber one on eBay for 80 I think. Looks great. When I get on my PC, ill upload a few pics.


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

these are the only pics i could find. you get the idea. i didnt want some big gross thing, and the ecs one is way too small. i think this is about right. wasnt gonna drop $500 on a s6 oem one.


----------



## NuggetYellowG60 (May 13, 2009)

Yea, i was looking at one just like that on eBay for something like 90$. I wasn't sure about it, but it looks really great on yours. I'll be puttin' money aside for that one then :thumbup:
Thanks


----------

